# la paja en el ojo ajeno...



## Calambur

Hola, gente:

Seguro que todos habrán oído alguna vez *ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio.*

La idea se entiende pero a mí nunca me convenció eso del *ojo*.
¿Acaso alguien puede tener una paja o una viga en un ojo?

Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada), para mí el dicho no tiene sentido. ¿Alguien sabe dónde/cómo surgió?

¿Será un error de traducción o de interpretación de... vaya a uno a saber de dónde o de qué?

Agradezco cualquier idea para esclarecer este asunto.


----------



## chamyto

Hola Calambur,

evidentemente no hay que entender el proverbio al pie de la letra, aunque me resulta un poco difícil saber en qué situaciones se puede usar este dicho.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *chamyto*: se usa para sugerir que uno ve los defectos de los demás y no los propios... Ejemplo:
_Fulanita es gordísima y Menganita es recontraflaca, pero ha aumentado un par de kilos._
_Dice Fulanita: _
_-Menganita: tú tendrías que hacer régimen para adelgazar esos dos kilos de más, que te quedan tan mal..._
Fulanita _ve la paja en el ojo ajeno..._


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Calambur.
Por supuesto que es uno uso figurativo y partiendo de ahí, uno podría tener lo que fuera en el ojo.
Yo lo encuentro comprensible porque lo veo así:
La gente ve la paja (un defecto pequeño) en el ojo ajeno (en otra persona) y no la viga (la cual es millones de veces más grande que una paja) en el propio.
Lo que quiere decir, citando tu ejemplo, que _Menganita_ critica a _Fulanita _sin darse cuenta que ella, ha subido tanto de peso que ya está más gordita que la amiga a la que critica. Eso es tener una VIGA en el ojo y no darse cuenta. Y creeme que suele suceder

Lo que no sé, ni idea tengo, es de donde procede el dicho.


Saludos


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Creo que la frase procede del Nuevo Testamento.

http://www.autorescatolicos.org/pedrosergio1437.htm

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

MAGUANÁ said:


> Creo que la frase procede del Nuevo Testamento.
> 
> http://www.autorescatolicos.org/pedrosergio1437.htm
> 
> Saludos


Cierto. Es interesante. _Se puede leer completo en Mateo 7:1-29_

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Hola, de nuevo, queridos:

Vengo a aclarar un poco, pues mi pregunta no ha sido bien comprendida (perdonen si no me expresé bien).

Sé de dónde viene el dicho del asunto: exactamente del evangelio de Mateo, capítulo 7, versículos 3, 4 y 5.
Sé qué significa y en qué situaciones se usa (lo expliqué en el post #3).

Mi planteo original es el que pongo en azul:
*¿Acaso alguien puede tener una paja o una viga en un ojo?*
Yo digo que no, que eso es imposible (excepto que se tratara de los ojos de Gargantúa o de Pantagruel, pero Rabelais nació como mil quinientos años después de Cristo, así que la cosa no va ni con fórceps).


*Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada), para mí el dicho no tiene sentido. ¿Alguien sabe dónde/cómo surgió?*
Mi pregunta es acerca del uso de la palabra ojo. No le veo sentido en esa oración. 
Sospecho (pero no puedo probarlo) que luego de tantas traducciones como ha sufrido la Biblia, nos llegó una versión errónea.
Es más, he comparado más de una versión y son parecidas pero no iguales.

No acepto que se trate de un lenguaje figurado, pues las "enseñanzas" de Jesucristo estaban dirigidas a personas muy simples, que no hubieran entendido retóricas.

Además, si alguien quiere leer todo el resto de ese mismo capítulo (no se asusten, que es muy corto), verá que Jesucristo siempre le llama al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Nada de lenguaje poético: está todo más claro que el agua.


*¿Será un error de traducción o de interpretación de... vaya a uno a saber de dónde o de qué?*
Esto es lo que creo pero no puedo desmostrar, pues no soy experta en exégesis bíblica. Sin embargo, alguno de ustedes puede serlo o bien puede saber si el asunto de la viga en el ojo se debe a un error de traducción o de interpretación.

Eso es lo que les pido, que me ayuden a entender por qué habla de una viga en un ojo, cuando eso es un imposible.

Lo que propuse antes:
Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada)
es lo que sospecho yo: que esa "enseñanza", en su origen, debe de haber estado referida a *un ojo de agua* (en cuyo caso hubiera sí hubiera sido una imagen clara para las personas a quien iba dirigida). Pero no es lo que dicen las palabras (allí no se expresa que el ojo sea de agua).

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Södertjej

Creo recordar, no con mucha nitidez, haber leído en un artículo sobre errores de traducción en la Biblia que efectivamente es una error que ya está en la traducción al griego desde el arameo original y desde ahí se tradujo a otros idiomas, similar a lo de el camello y el ojo de la aguja, que también era otro error.

Lamentablemente fue hace mucho y no recuerdo qué representaba la viga. Lo de la aguja, parece ser que se refería a ciertas puertas de las murallas, por las que no se permitía el paso de animales de carga. 

Traduttore(s) tradittore(s) (no sé cómo sería le plural en italiano) ya había hasta en la antigüedad.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo creo que lo que está mal traducido es lo de _paja_.  En inglés la expresión usa el término equivalente a _mota (de aserrín)_, que tiene mucho más sentido en el contexto.

Quizá en otra época _paja_ tuviera ese significado y luego lo perdió.


----------



## emm1366

¿Y qué si Jesucristo era más exagerado que yo?


----------



## Birke

Södertjej said:


> Creo recordar, no con mucha nitidez, haber leído en un artículo sobre errores de traducción en la Biblia que efectivamente es una error que ya está en la traducción al griego desde el arameo original y desde ahí se tradujo a otros idiomas, similar a lo de el camello y el ojo de la aguja, que también era otro error.
> 
> Lamentablemente fue hace mucho y no recuerdo qué representaba la viga. Lo de la aguja, parece ser que se refería a ciertas puertas de las murallas, por las que no se permitía el paso de animales de carga.
> 
> Traduttore(s) tradittore(s) (no sé cómo sería le plural en italiano) ya había hasta en la antigüedad.



Tengo entendido lo mismo que Södertjej, lo malo es que yo tampoco lo tengo muy fresco que digamos.

Creo que era un problema de confusión de palabras homónimas: en la lengua de origen coincidían en su forma las palabras para "camello" y para "maroma". El traductor tendría que haber escrito "es más fácil que una maroma pase por el ojo de una aguja…" En vez de eso, escogió "camello".

Es el mismo problema que originó que la Osa mayor se llame así cuando todo el mundo puede ver que la forma que dibujan esas estrellas en el cielo no es la de un oso, sino la de un carro. Los pioneros astrónomos que pusieron nombre a las constelaciones (en algún lugar de Mesopotamia) llamaban a ésta "carro". Pero "carro" y "osa" eran palabras homónimas, y al traducir aquellos conocimientos se cometió el mismo error.

Así que tal vez lo de la paja en el ojo tenga un origen parecido.

Aunque, en realidad, a mí no me parece tan imposible que a alguien se le meta una pajita en un ojo… ¡las hay chiquitinas!


----------



## la_machy

Calambur, o no estoy entendiendo muy bien lo que preguntas o quieres decir, en pocas palabras, que ¿la Biblia no está repleta de metáforas y todo tipo de recursos literarios para expresar las ideas de Dios? 
No estoy muy clara en cuanto a lo qué realmente deseas establecer, pero por si acaso, te dejo este enlace, que explica muy bien la manera en cómo están escritos varios de los pasajes bíblicos.
http://www.metodistalibre.org/EstudioInd/Leccion11.htm

La verdad, yo no soy asidua lectora de la Biblia, pero me eduqué en un colegio religioso y quizá por ello, no me es difícil comprender ese tipo de comparaciones y asumir que en tu ejemplo, realmentre se habla del ojo del ser humano.

Sigámos dándole a este asunto, a ver qué pasa.


Saludos,
y buen inicio de semana a todos


----------



## Södertjej

Lo que pasa, La machy, es que los evangelios que leemos nosotros en español son una traducción de una traducción y los originales no se tienen ya para poder comparar, lo que tenemos está traducido del latín o del griego, que no es la lengua original, de ahí todas las teorías de diferentes errores de la traducción y de ahí las diferentes versiones, que no hay una única de la Biblia. Porque seamos sinceros, hay metáforas que se las traen.

En cuanto al ojo, yo también creo que se refiera al humano, y lo de la paja, también, pueden ser minúsculas. Lo interpreto como una alusión al hecho de que la más mínima mota en el ojo genera una molestia enorme, así pues una viga (aunque en el original quizá se refiriera a un objeto más pequeño) tendría que notarse mucho más.

El trigo era uno de los cultivos tradicionales del Mediterráneo y supongo que al aventarlo manualmente era más que probable que se metieran en el ojo pequeños fragmentos de paja, de ahí que fuera una comparación que todos pudieran entender.


----------



## HUMBERT0

*Paja*
4. Brizna de hierba.

Una de las acepciones de paja es brizna de hierba, la paja en el ojo siempre lo he entendido como una basurilla fina de paja, que en un medio urbano ya no estamos familiarizados con ello. Al comparar una basurilla de paja con una viga, entiendo que es sólo para contrastar de manera inequívoca la diferencia entre lo que vemos en nosotros con respecto a los demás y esto es muchas veces desproporcionado. A veces es más fácil ver pequeñeces en los demás que algo mucho peor en nosotros mismos. Si en ese pasaje en vez de viga hubiera dicho una hojita de aserrín quizás no hubiera contrastado tanto y el mensaje no sería tan claro.


----------



## la_machy

> Si en ese pasaje en vez de viga hubiera dicho una hojita de aserrín quizás no hubiera contrastado tanto y el mensaje no sería tan claro.


De acuerdísimo.


Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Hola, de nuevo, muchachos.

*Södertjej*: 
Creo recordar, no con mucha nitidez, haber leído en un artículo sobre errores de traducción en la Biblia que efectivamente es un error que ya está en la traducción al griego desde el arameo original y desde ahí se tradujo a otros idiomas, similar a lo de el camello y el ojo de la aguja, que también era otro error.
Bueno, al menos parece que no ando tan descaminada… Lástima que no puedas recordarlo bien, pero en una de esas…

*ManPaisa:*
Lo de la mota, efectivamente, tiene más sentido (había leído esa versión, también). Por eso y por las cosas que ya he mencionado, pienso en un problema de mala traducción cuando ponen *paja/ojo/viga*…

*emm1366:*
Ante el supuesto que proponés, me rindo.

*Birke*:
Tengo entendido lo mismo que Södertjej, lo malo es que yo tampoco lo tengo muy fresco que digamos.
¡Cuánto me gustaría que ambas pudieran recordar dónde leyeron esas cosas…!

*la machy:*
He mirado el vínculo. También yo estudié en un colegio religioso –católico- y no soy asidua lectora de la Biblia. 
Por alguna razón que no alcanzo a comprender, no logro transmitirte cuál es mi inquietud, pero simplificando la cuestión te lo digo así: no intento instalar una discusión sobre teología; mi interés se limita exclusivamente al sentido de las palabras.

*Humberto:*
*Paja*
4. Brizna de hierba.
La versión con "brizna" figura en algunas traducciones. (Aunque tampoco me convence).

*Södertjej*:
El trigo era uno de los cultivos tradicionales del Mediterráneo y supongo que al aventarlo manualmente era más que probable que se metieran en el ojo pequeños fragmentos de paja, de ahí que fuera una comparación que todos pudieran entender. 
Y otra posibilidad, la que yo supongo, es que en cada aldea/pueblo/ciudad (no creo que en cada casita) hubiera *ojos de agua*, y que tenían que ser muy estimados y conocidos por todos, pues necesitaban de ellos para continuar vivos. (Tan importantes eran esos "manantiales" que, antiguamente, cuando sitiaban una ciudad, los invasores trataban de envenenar los pozos de agua para que los sitiados se rindieran).


En fin, imagino que la expresión de marras diría algo así: ver una pajita en el ojo (de agua) del vecino y no ver que en el suyo flota un tronco.


----------



## Elocutio

Estuve revisando la edición crítica de este texto y no hay variantes en los manuscritos. La palabra griega que utiliza es_ ὀφθαλμῷ_ que, aunque su significado principal es _ojo_ también puede significar _lo más querido_ o _lo mejor_. Si aceptamos este último significado, el pasaje se podría parafrasear como: _ves la paja en la posesión más valiosa de tu semejante pero no percibes la viga sobre la tuya_. Es necesario resaltar que el verbo _κατανοεῖς _es principalmente un verbo de percepción intelectual (considerar, entender, observar detenidamente, percibir, aprender, aprehender) lo que da al versículo cierto matiz de alegoría.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> En fin, imagino que la expresión de marras diría algo así: ver una pajita en el ojo (de agua) del vecino y no ver que en el suyo flota un tronco.



Estás suponiendo que en el idioma original (o en cualquier otro idioma), se use el término _ojo_ también para referirse a un _manantial_, lo cual no es evidente para mí.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Estás suponiendo que en el idioma original (o en cualquier otro idioma), se use el término _ojo_ también para referirse a un _manantial_, lo cual no es evidente para mí.


Justamente, ManPaisa. Eso es lo que escribí en el primer _post:_


> Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada), para mí el dicho no tiene sentido.


 Lo que quiero decir es que, tratando de encontrarle el sentido que para mí no tiene, he pensado que tal vez (sólo tal vez) se refiera a un ojo de agua (pero eso no es evidente, porque no es lo que dicen las palabras).

En fin, alguien tiene que poder dar razón de cosas como ésta (que no es la única, claro).  Me he contactado con una persona que tiene un amigo cura y le he pedido que le pregunte esto. Si el hombre le da alguna explicación o me manda algún dato preciso, prometo transmitirlo desde aquí a todos ustedes.


----------



## Södertjej

Calambur said:


> Y otra posibilidad, la que yo supongo, es que en cada aldea/pueblo/ciudad (no creo que en cada casita) hubiera *ojos de agua*, y que tenían que ser muy estimados y conocidos por todos, pues necesitaban de ellos para continuar vivos. (Tan importantes eran esos "manantiales" que, antiguamente, cuando sitiaban una ciudad, los invasores trataban de envenenar los pozos de agua para que los sitiados se rindieran).


A lo que llamas ojos de agua, creo que es a lo que nosotros le llamamos pozo, no conozco ese uso por aquí. Pero suponer que en arameo también se llamaran ojos y además también en griego, no lo sé, desconozco esos idiomas pero en frío me parece que es mucho suponer que hubiera el mismo doble sentido para ojo en todos los idiomas implicados, ¿no? De todas maneras que te conste que los pozos no eran precisamente de agua pura y cristalina, lo menos malo que podían tener eran unos minúsculos restos vegetales.


----------



## Calambur

Södertjej said:


> A lo que llamas ojos de agua, creo que es a lo que nosotros le llamamos pozo, no conozco ese uso por aquí. Pero suponer que en arameo también se llamaran ojos y además también en griego, no lo sé, desconozco esos idiomas pero en frío me parece que es mucho suponer que hubiera el mismo doble sentido para ojo en todos los idiomas implicados, ¿no?


Es cierto, estoy suponiendo ese uso. Ya me lo había hecho notar ManPaisa: 


ManPaisa said:


> Estás suponiendo que en el idioma original (o en cualquier otro idioma), se use el término _ojo_ también para referirse a un _manantial_, lo cual no es evidente para mí.


Pero sólo lo supongo y lo someto a vuestra consideración. Por supuesto que puedo estar equivocada. 
He seguido pensando en el asunto y no se me ha ocurrido nada mejor, mas como nadie adhiere a "mi _teoría_", tal vez realmente estoy suponiendo demasiado -y mal- y el problema está en _paja_, como también ha señalado ManPaisa:


ManPaisa said:


> Yo creo que lo que está mal traducido es lo de _paja_. En inglés la expresión usa el término equivalente a _mota (de aserrín)_, que tiene mucho más sentido en el contexto.


Por cierto, si pienso en una _mota_ (la mota en el ojo ajeno y no la mota en el propio), el dicho me resulta más aceptable.
Entre paréntesis, me pregunto por qué los ingleses habrán usado mota y no paja/viga. Tal vez al traductor (o a los muchos traductores por los que haya pasado el texto) paja/viga le sonaba tan raro como a mí, y buscó algo más "razonable".


----------



## Södertjej

Calambur said:


> Entre paréntesis, me pregunto por qué los ingleses habrán usado mota y no paja/viga.


Una paja puede ser un fragmento pequeño de las mieses, que insisto, no es extraño que se pueda meter en el ojo arrastrada por el viento, no tiene por qué ser una muy larga. O sea, una mota más grande que una mota de polvo o un granito minúsculo de arena, pero en todo caso algo muy pequeño y de sólo algún milímetro de tamaño.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Interesante todo esto...
En México, para quitarnos de problemas (no sé si también por otros lares), decimos:

_¡Ja, el burro hablando de orejas!_


----------



## avFenix

Calambur said:


> Hola, de nuevo, queridos:
> ...
> *¿Acaso alguien puede tener una paja o una viga en un ojo?*
> Yo digo que no, que eso es imposible (excepto que se tratara de los ojos de Gargantúa o de Pantagruel, pero Rabelais nació como mil quinientos años después de Cristo, así que la cosa no va ni con fórceps).
> 
> 
> *Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada), para mí el dicho no tiene sentido. ¿Alguien sabe dónde/cómo surgió?*
> Mi pregunta es acerca del uso de la palabra ojo. No le veo sentido en esa oración.
> Sospecho (pero no puedo probarlo) que luego de tantas traducciones como ha sufrido la Biblia, nos llegó una versión errónea.
> Es más, he comparado más de una versión y son parecidas pero no iguales.
> 
> No acepto que se trate de un lenguaje figurado, pues las "enseñanzas" de Jesucristo estaban dirigidas a personas muy simples, que no hubieran entendido retóricas.
> 
> Además, si alguien quiere leer todo el resto de ese mismo capítulo (no se asusten, que es muy corto), verá que Jesucristo siempre le llama al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Nada de lenguaje poético: está todo más claro que el agua.
> 
> 
> *¿Será un error de traducción o de interpretación de... vaya a uno a saber de dónde o de qué?*
> Esto es lo que creo pero no puedo desmostrar, pues no soy experta en exégesis bíblica. Sin embargo, alguno de ustedes puede serlo o bien puede saber si el asunto de la viga en el ojo se debe a un error de traducción o de interpretación.
> 
> Eso es lo que les pido, que me ayuden a entender por qué habla de una viga en un ojo, cuando eso es un imposible.
> 
> Lo que propuse antes:
> Salvo que se trate de un ojo de agua (pero eso habría que imaginarlo pues no está mencionada)
> es lo que sospecho yo: que esa "enseñanza", en su origen, debe de haber estado referida a *un ojo de agua* (en cuyo caso hubiera sí hubiera sido una imagen clara para las personas a quien iba dirigida). Pero no es lo que dicen las palabras (allí no se expresa que el ojo sea de agua).
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?



Mas alla de si se trata de un error de traducción o no, de si se trata de paja o de aserrín, creo que el sentido de la frase es figurado.

Además, las enseñanzas de Cristo están dirigidas tanto a personas "simples" (como tu las llamas) como a cultas, es parte fundamental de su doctrina no hacer distinción entre sabios e ignorantes, entre pobres y ricos o entre santos y pecadores (y mira que lo digo yo que soy ateo).

Por otro lado, supones que la gente "simple" no entendería si no se le habla en sentido estrictamente literal y, no has caido en la cuenta de que sus pensamientos están basados principalmente en creencias, que poco tienen de literal. Cosas tan sencillas como la lluvia para ellos tienen un significado mucho mas amplio que simplemente agua cayendo del cielo, dependiendo de las circunstancias, pudiera significar el castigo por sus malas acciones o la bendición por las buenas ¿no es un significado mas alla de los hechos? ¿no es una metáfora?

Por esto creo que esta y muchas otras frases de la biblia son dichas en sentido figurado y que precisamente la gente "simple" es quien mas fácilmente las comprende, o diganme ¿no es cierto que la "cultura" nos hace incomprensibles algunas de estas metáforas? ¿necesitan pruebas? Les doy una: esta discusión.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Interesante todo esto...
> En México, para quitarnos de problemas (no sé si también por otros lares), decimos:
> 
> _¡Ja, el burro hablando de orejas!_


Las cosas no siempre son lo que parecen…

Hola, gente:
Cumpliendo mi palabra dada en el _post_ #19, aparezco de nuevo para comentarles que, luego de hurgar en una biblioteca ajena conseguí que me prestaran tres libros, donde, según mi intuición, podía estar la respuesta al tema.

Me llevó tiempo leerlos, pero en uno de un teólogo llamado Franz Griese encontré la siguiente nota a pie de página: 

_Semejantes errores en la traducción e interpretación de la Biblia se encuentran en casi cada página. Sin ir más lejos cito la famosa *"paja en el ojo ajeno"*. Según el actual texto bíblico Cristo habría dicho: "¿Qué te fijas en la paja que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y en la viga que está en tu propio ojo no te fijas? Y ¿cómo dices a tu hermano: Espera, voy a sacar la paja de tu ojo, y he aquí una viga en tu ojo? Hipócrita, saca primero la viga de tu ojo y entonces procura de sacar la paja del ojo de tu hermano" (Mat. 7, 3-5). El traductor del texto de Mateo, escrito en hebreo, se olvidó que la palabra "rhen" significa "ojo" y, vulgarmente, "pozo". Además se olvidó que nadie ha tenido ni sacado una paja y menos todavía una viga del ojo propio o del ajeno. En cambio se sabe que los judíos, debido a la escasez de agua en la Palestina, cuidaban mucho de sus pozos y procuraban tenerlos siempre limpios hasta denunciando a los que tenían inmundicias adentro. Y a este hecho arranca Cristo para decir: *"¿Qué te fijas en la astilla que está en el pozo de tu hermano, y en la viga que está en tu propio pozo no te fijas"*, etc._
(Negritas agregadas por mí).

Les agradezco a todos sus comentarios. Sin su incentivo, seguramente no me hubiera empecinado en encontrar la respuesta.


----------



## Södertjej

Por fin apareció el texto con la teoría que nos sonaba a varios. 

Ahora bien, el original en hebreo al que alude el señor Griese, se supone que no ha llegado a nosotros, así pues no deja de ser una posibilidad a la que ese señor llegó por deducción, no una certeza al compara el texto original. Y Mateo escribiría en arameo, ¿no?


----------



## Jellby

Södertjej said:


> Y Mateo escribiría en arameo, ¿no?



Parece ser que los estudiosos dices que el Evangelio de Mateo, lo escribiera quien lo escribiera (y casi seguro que no fue un discípulo de Jesús llamado Mateo), fue escrito originalmente en griego.

También del griego viene la confusión que se oye a veces de "echar margaritas a los cerdos" por "echar perlas a los cerdos".


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pero si _"rhen" _es ojo o pozo, utilizando el significado de pozo ahora se vuelve confuso el versículo 5

5 !!Hipócrita! saca primero la viga de tu propio [pozo/ojo], y *entonces verás bien para sacar la paja* del [pozo/ojo] de tu hermano.

¿No?


----------



## Södertjej

Jellby said:


> Parece ser que los estudiosos dices que el Evangelio de Mateo, lo escribiera quien lo escribiera (y casi seguro que no fue un discípulo de Jesús llamado Mateo), fue escrito originalmente en griego.


gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Calambur

Södertjej said:


> ...ya está en la traducción al *griego* desde el *arameo* original...





Södertjej said:


> ...lo que tenemos está traducido del *latín* o del *griego*,...





Elocutio said:


> Estuve revisando la edición crítica de este texto y *no hay variantes* en los manuscritos.





Södertjej said:


> ...el *original en hebreo* al que alude el señor Griese, se supone que no ha llegado a nosotros,... Y *Mateo escribiría en arameo, ¿no?*





Jellby said:


> Parece ser que los estudiosos dicen que el *Evangelio de Mateo*, lo escribiera quien lo escribiera ...fue escrito *originalmente en griego*.


Enviaré una nota al Vaticano rogándole a S. E. Rma. que ratifique o rectifique todo esto, en especial las aseveraciones de su correligionario F. Griese.


----------



## Jellby

Calambur said:


> Enviaré una nota al Vaticano rogándole a S. E. Rma. que ratifique o rectifique todo esto, en especial las aseveraciones de su correligionario F. Griese.



Sobre este tema, el Vaticano puede decir misa, nunca mejor dicho 

*que diga, o que digan, misa.*
1. locs. verbs. coloqs. U. para indicar que a alguien le tienen sin cuidado los comentarios de otra u otras personas.


----------



## Jellby

Y si aceptamos el origen griego, yo diría que el ojo es ojo (ofthalmos); la paja, una pajita, mota o brizna (karfos) y la viga, un palo o tablón grande (dokos):

http://www.heraldosdelapalabra.org/...ed_le_resulta_facil_ser_juez_de_los_demas.htm
La palabra paja proviene del griego kárfos que se refiere a una pizca o astillita de madera, muy pequeña y que pese a ser diminuta, puede resultar muy incómoda en el globo ocular. En el contexto de lo que dijo el amado Maestro, paja no es otra cosa que una falta menor, que juzgamos duramente y desestimamos los enormes errores que cometemos, que es el contraste que se hace con viga del griego dokós, que traduce tronco o tablón de madera utilizado para la construcción de una casa.

http://scripturetext.com/matthew/7-3.ht
τί δὲ βλέπεις τὸ *κάρφος* τὸ ἐν τῷ *ὀφθαλμῷ* τοῦ ἀδελφοῦ σου, τὴν δὲ ἐν τῷ σῷ *ὀφθαλμῷ* *δοκὸν* οὐ κατανοεῖς;


----------



## Lobins

Este asunto se ha tratado anteriormente aquí. Espero te sea de ayuda:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=319833


----------



## Lobins

Este asunte se ha tratado anteriormente aquí. Espero te sea de ayuda:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=319833


----------



## Calambur

Lobins said:


> Este asunte se ha tratado anteriormente aquí. Espero te sea de ayuda:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=319833


Lobins: el hilo que enlazás es una mezcolanza que casi nada tiene que ver con este. Aquí estamos tratando un asunto bien puntual. Gracias, de todos modos.


----------

